# Living abroad



## foreignerabroad (Dec 24, 2009)

What are the greatest challenges one could face while living abroad?


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

foreignerabroad said:


> What are the greatest challenges one could face while living abroad?


Well it all depends on the person and where they come from and where they are moving to. Personally though i would say missing family and friends and adapting to the culture!


----------



## RSA_expat_usa (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been living abroad (US) for 13 years now. The biggest challenge is coming froma country with few options to moving to a country with so many options. Navigating the immense amount of options from different types of mortgage financing to educational options is just so incredible. 

Another challenge which is the hardest is leaving family and friends behind-not attending birthdays, weddings, and funerals because of the distance apart. 

The best part about living abroad is that you get to see your birth country and the rest fo the world from a different perspective. Don't be fooled when they tell you that the grass is not greener on the other side..... it is-you just have to prove yourself when you are foreigner in a first world country - the rewards are immense!


----------

